# What all does it take to change the Trans Fluid on a 99'?



## kehi66 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi, I have an Altima GXE with a four speed automatic. The car has ~76,000 miles on it and wanted to get some info on a trans fluid change. Do you have to drop the valve body to change the filter or is the filter external on the outer casing of the valve body? Also, what is the best trans fluid to put back in the trans after draining it? Thanks for any info


----------



## BLACK SE (Mar 9, 2004)

kehi66 said:


> Hi, I have an Altima GXE with a four speed automatic. The car has ~76,000 miles on it and wanted to get some info on a trans fluid change. Do you have to drop the valve body to change the filter or is the filter external on the outer casing of the valve body? Also, what is the best trans fluid to put back in the trans after draining it? Thanks for any info




There is a bolt directly underneath the tranny pan on the driver side of the car. I believe it's a 19mm bolt. Loosen that and let the fluid drain completely out, until you see no more draining out. Replace bolt and add 4 quarts of tranny fluid to it. Best fluid to use is Mobil 1 ATF fluid it's Dexron III compliable to you will be fine. There is no filter in Altima transmissions it is a screen which you really don't need to worry about. Remember that draining the fluid does not completely drain the tranny, another 5-6 quarts is in the converter. Best way to get all out is to do what I told you above each week for 5 weeks then that way you should a 100 percent Mobil 1 ATF.


----------

